# Best way to litter train my two rats



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not too sure if my year old rat is too old too litter train,but I also have a 7 month old rat that I think would be good to train . Just curious what is the best tatic to use? And can I train my year old rat...


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

I think your rat catch on. The way I did it was to put litter boxes in the corners where ever they pooped. I have three level to my cage so I put one one each level. When ever I saw a "present" out of the box I would pick it up and put it in the box and show them where it goes. They caught on pretty quickly. 

There is a thread for this already with directions too. I believe it's under general rat topics or you can search it 

It's so worth it! Cleaning in such a breeze now!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I've trained two year old rats to spin, kiss, stand AND poop and pee in the litter box. So it can definitely be done! Just buy the rodent litter, place it in the tray you're using and pick up some stray bits of poo and pop them in. If you catch her going anywhere outside the box and you're in holding distance, pick her up and place her in the tray. It's never taken any of mine more than a couple of days, but persistence and patience is key in any form of training with rats! Let us know how it goes


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you guys  I will see what I can do


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine use the bottom level as a litter box, even though they have one. Whenever I see poop, I scoop it up and put it in their litter box. So far, I've only seen them sleep in it. LOL. The smell is comforting, I guess. ;D


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I am happy too announce Peanut (my youngster) is getting the hang of it  still having issues with my older rat he likesmthe flip the whole thing over :0


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

I have no idea how you all trained yours so fast! I worked with my girls patiently for about a week. I don't have a special litter box, just a small container that I'm sure they can fit in. I bought a bag of Yesterday's News and put some in the container to cover the bottom. Everyday I would pick up their poop and put it in the box, but when I came back later I always found they had knocked it over. It eventually just became a pain, so I took it out.
I would really like to save time by them learning to use a litter box, because it seems like when it's time to play I spend a lot of the time cleaning.
Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

What I did was put some of their old bedding they were using ( i switched too fleece ) and just kept picking up where they would go andnpop it into the box peanut isnt 100 percent there but hes understanding. I have two cages to clean cause they dont get along in the same cage after my oldest drew blood from my younger one i decided just too put them in seperate cages. I need to get them neautered but for right now since i dont have 200 to spare i have to make the most of it


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Plus he is still a baby so hes learning quicker


----------

